# 1940s Rolex 12325 - Dennison Caseback



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Was browsing a local auction site and saw a Pre-Explorer estimated at £300-400. Obviously it went for nearly 10x that but it did peak my interest and a week or so later I'd bought this.

It's a non-runner and is around 32mm across including the crown - actually looks surprisingly alright on my skinny wrists, think I'd actually wear it if I wasn't so scared of breaking something, the hands look particularly frail :S

Question now is do I try sell it on for a profit and purchase something else or keep it in the drawer for a few years and potentially get it serviced?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

If it was me I would spend some money on it


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

JoT said:


> If it was me I would spend some money on it


 Any idea how much I'd expect to pay for a service? Only think I've ever paid for is a new glass fitted but apparently quite ill-advised to change too much on these old Rolexes without altering the value a lot.

Main thing that bugs me is the missing/broken lume on the minute hand - can that be repaired? Ideally I want to keep it as original as possible.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jakku said:


> Any idea how much I'd expect to pay for a service? Only think I've ever paid for is a new glass fitted but apparently quite ill-advised to change too much on these old Rolexes without altering the value a lot.
> 
> Main thing that bugs me is the missing/broken lume on the minute hand - can that be repaired? Ideally I want to keep it as original as possible.


 Contact our resident watch repairer @simon2 at https://www.essexclockandwatchclinic.com/ he will help you

Yes the lume can be redone, I think it is possible to get quite a close colour match


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Due to it's age I would prefer to see at my bench, before offering costings. If you need me. Just ask. Regards Simon.


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

simon2 said:


> Due to it's age I would prefer to see at my bench, before offering costings. If you need me. Just ask. Regards Simon.


 Thanks Simon, will let you know, this was the first "big purchase" for me (a small purchase for most though I'm sure) so may wait for a couple months pay before looking into getting work done.

Any further info anyone has let me know. Appears that Rolex used cases from the country of market for tax reasons hence the Dennison case but that's about as much as I know about the piece  any idea on model? Looks sort of similar to a few Speedkings


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Place near me has said a service would be roughly £70-100, subject to parts.

What would people advise I do with the hands regarding the damaged lume in terms of effecting the originality of the watch?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Jakku said:


> Place near me has said a service would be roughly £70-100, subject to parts.
> 
> What would people advise I do with the hands regarding the damaged lume in terms of effecting the originality of the watch?


 Unless you know the quality of the place near you for the service, I would highly recommend @simon2 for a service, I have found that some 'service' centres just have generic service and end up swapping parts out without asking, Simon will 100% tell you before he removes/replaces anything and will send you all the bits he removes as well for piece of mind! As always the choice is yours but that is a nice watch I wouldnt want it to be ruined.


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

no8yogi said:


> Unless you know the quality of the place near you for the service, I would highly recommend @simon2 for a service, I have found that some 'service' centres just have generic service and end up swapping parts out without asking, Simon will 100% tell you before he removes/replaces anything and will send you all the bits he removes as well for piece of mind! As always the choice is yours but that is a nice watch I wouldnt want it to be ruined.


 Thanks for the advice. I've had a glass replaced by the place near me and it was a fantastic job, a well chosen glass that was completely in keeping with the original and noticeably a better quality than the glass of other watches I've owned. It's actually a jewellers that sends away to a watch repairer so presumably this shop trusts them to do the work. There would be a no obligation quote first also.

I'll ask who the shop uses perhaps (if they'll say) and see if I can find some reviewers for the actual watch maker first. The jewellers has been ever since I can remember so I think it would be good to support local business if I can :laugh:

Any suggestions regarding the hands and sorting out the damaged lume? I think that's the only real let down other than some damage to the dial which I'll be leaving well alone. Glass also isn't flat with the case and sticks out maybe 5mm so I'm wondering if it's the original or not - it doesn't look completely out of place but certainly a bit more than I might expect from a high-end brand.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I personally would not touch the lume as it loses its authenticity and could also affect its value

Simon should be applauded for willing to take this on as a lot of repairers would refuse due to the inherent "risks" of working on a radium dialled watch

IWC take watches returned back to them in Switzerland with the old lume on early military watches into a special sealed room before they will touch them

A nice watch by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

Finally, an update! Took it to my guy who did the following (on my request):
- Light clean of case and dial; has brought up the Rolex logo a treat!
- Full service; runs and keeps good time now
- Sympathetic relume; brighter than expected but told it will die down
- New glass; old one was not original and stuck out too far above the case for my liking. Old glass kept and stored.

Any ideas what the etchings on the side could mean?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's worked out better than I thought it would, well done! Don't know about the engraved numbers and letters though, forces service number perhaps?


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

JoT said:


> That's worked out better than I thought it would, well done! Don't know about the engraved numbers and letters though, forces service number perhaps?


 Cheers, I'm certainly very pleased! Yeah I was thinking something to do with the forces, who knows!

Got a handmade leather being made which I can't wait to get on it. Have now listed on eBay at a bit higher than it probably should be - mainly so I can keep it for longer haha, but realistically if it sold for that price I'd have to let it go as there are other priorities


----------



## Jakku (Dec 16, 2017)

On it's new handmade leather strap:


----------

